# Gerald - elderly syrian hamster SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for his whole life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:1
Sex: male
Age(s): Elderly
Name(s): Gerald
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Rescued after his owner threw him out for the foxes when they got fed up with looking after him.
Will the group be split: N/A
Other: Easy to handle.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

